# Adding Driftwood?



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I got a driftwood log the other day. It looks neat, and it was the cheapest one I could find at my LFS! It was a nice find, I think. Since they're sold at a fish specialty store, I assumed it was ready for tank use, but just in case, I've been soaking it in water... What should I do to prepare it for the tank? I'll be doing a water change soon, and I'll hopefully be able to add in the driftwood. That was the plan, anyway. Do you guys think it's safe to just add in?


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

If you want you can immediately add the driftwood into the tank its just that the water will turn a tea like color as the wood releases its tannins. The tannins are perfectly fine for the fish as it will not affect them. If you don't want the water to be a tea color boil the driftwood in order to remove the tannins. 

If the diftwood floats leave it sitting in a bucket of water until it becomes waterlogged or you can place it in your tank and weight it down with something.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

+1 :3


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Okay, awesome.  It's been soaking all day. So hopefully it'll be okay to add in. I wasn't able to change the water today, but I will tomorrow and I will post pictures!


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes, soak it. I don't recall much, but I think a while back I read about boiling as a way to clean it. It also helps to remove tannins released from the drift wood, but that tannin is good for bettas.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I've decided not to boil it. I just let it soak, then put it in the tank. I don't mind if the water turns to a different color. If it's good for them, I don't see why not.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

You can boil it a little and it would still have tannin. Just a good way to clean it thoroughly. Anyway, either way is fine. Fish will be okay? Good luck friend.


----------



## Aquacrazed (Jun 2, 2013)

What type of wood is it? I've boiled Mopani & Malaysian types many times over and that is a fast way for getting rid of tannins. The Malaysian type loses tannins a LOT faster than Mopani. It does not damage or discolor the wood in my experience.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

If it helps, I boiled my Mopani wood for 2 hours, then soaked it for about 12 and it still leached tannins like none other. Forget tea-colored, my water became amber-colored... think dark cider colored. It was difficult to see anything in it it was so dark. I did a 50% water change and it's still tea-colored. I like the tea-color... the dark amber color was a bit much for me LOL


----------



## Aquacrazed (Jun 2, 2013)

Mopani will leach tannins for months, whereas Malaysian would leach for a few weeks. You can speed up the process quite a bit by boiling it every day and keeping them submerged in water. Change the water as often as possible.


----------

